# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Sella (formerly Maya's) review

## FrankA

Hi all.  Lindsey and I had dinner at Sella last night - it opened a little over a week ago and normally I like to wait a while before trying a new place but we are only here for another few days and wanted to see what they had done with Maya's.

Nico, who manages Shellona and Tamarin is also here.  They are all owned (or operated?) by an Israeli-owned restaurant group with restaurants in Paris and London and other places.  The concept here is high-end Israeli/Mediterranean dining and they pull it off very well.

They did a lot of renovation since Maya's and the decor is "bohemian chic", beautiful, and elegant, with white table cloth service (and literally white table cloths and traditional French server attire).  They added a bar to the left as you walk in facing the water view which is a very nice touch - also added one on the right facing the open kitchen area so you can watch the food being prepared and plated.  Bathrooms re-done and modernized.  In order to get more people in the space they did the same thing Sand Bar did when they renovated and placed banquettes on the wall overlooking the harbor so that many people don't get that wonderful view while dining.  The tables were packed very closely together except for a few larger banquettes along the back wall - those would be the preferred area IMO - although in the future I'd most prefer to sit at the bar with the view but I didn't check to see if they serve dinner at it.

As you might suspect everything on the menu is more expensive than it was when it was Maya's.  The place was packed (80-100ish people) with all seats full at the first seating (730) and I suspect was packed at the second seating at 930 as well.    The first seating was quiet and I'm told the idea is that the second seating is meant to be loud and raucous with the music turned up around 10p and people dancing, etc, similar to La Petite Plage, la Guerite, Bagatelle, et al.

They serve 2 types of house made bread with 3 choices of accompaniment, several mezze-style appetizers sized for sharing, and they had approx 8 main dishes and 2 specials.  Everything we tried was good and I thought the chicken main course was great.  Service was speedy and competent and pacing was just right.

A special treat was that Maya and Randy were sitting near us - it was also their first time trying the restaurant.  It was great seeing them.

This restaurant continues the island trend that has been happening where a local operator with more simple cuisine and quiet island ambience is replaced with a sophisticated and well-financed group-backed restaurant with much higher "charge-per-customer" goals and a party-style atmosphere (at least party-style after 930p).  Others on here can opine whether that is a good thing or not - but whatever it is it will continue because the owners of the buildings push for ever-increasing rents - and so it goes.  I can say that we enjoyed it, we will return, and we were very happy we dined during the "quiet seating" lol.

----------


## cec1

Great review and description.  Thanks for your time in posting it.

----------


## JEK

Great detailed review - what a meta moment to see R&M seated and enjoying a meal in a familiar yet different space!  Many thanks for your in-depth reporting!

----------


## KevinS



----------


## KevinS

https://www.sellasaintbarth.com/

----------


## cassidain

whats a meta moment ?

is menu served with a glossary ?

----------


## andynap

72 for Pasta and shrimp? Is Paco the owner?  :Devil Laughing:

----------


## cassidain

but, they’re _jumbo_ shrimp, Andy

----------


## Dennis

> what’s a meta moment ?
> 
> is menu served with a glossary ?



AKA a Zucker moment?

----------


## Leon

I like "plate for the brave", and it's only 12 Euros.

----------


## Leon

I am not sure they will have enough people of Sir Paul stature consuming their high priced (and maybe deservingly so) food to survive, but who knows, SB changed so much after Irma.

----------


## KevinS

> 72 for Pasta and shrimp? Is Paco the owner?



The restaurant appears to have the same ownership as La Guerite and Shellona, and who I understand to be the new owners of Tamarin.

----------


## andynap

I know. I was reflecting on some of the prices Paco used to charge for pasta.

----------


## shihadehs

We have been loyal fans of Maya’s for many many years and have enjoyed the quiet peaceful ambience and excellent food Randy and Maya offered.  Loud music and dancing and crowded tables will encourage us to dine elsewhere.  There are still restaurants on the island that still remind us of the St. Barts we know and love.

----------


## Cwater

We understand that things move forward.  HoweverCheryl & I prefer to remember Mayas with love.  We will make dining choices elsewhere.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> As you might suspect everything on the menu is more expensive than it was when it was Maya's.

Pass.

----------


## kent1994

> This restaurant continues the island trend that has been happening where a local operator with more simple cuisine and quiet island ambience is replaced with a sophisticated and well-financed group-backed restaurant with much higher "charge-per-customer" goals and a party-style atmosphere (at least party-style after 930p).



Thank you Frank. We miss Maya's too and if Kevin's comments about Tamarin are correct we will also miss Tamarin.

----------


## shihadehs

We are giving Tamarin another try next week as it was always top of our list through several owners.  Will report.

----------


## Tiffany

We ate at Tamarin a few weeks ago and it was really good, better than it was last summer.  Manu was still greeting guests, food was delicious, and the ambience and grounds remain perfect.

----------


## cec1

> We ate at Tamarin a few weeks ago and it was really good, better than it was last summer.  Manu was still greeting guests, food was delicious, and the ambience and grounds remain perfect.



Glad to be reading favorable input!

----------


## Cwater

> We ate at Tamarin a few weeks ago and it was really good, better than it was last summer.  Manu was still greeting guests, food was delicious, and the ambience and grounds remain perfect.



there was one year we did not enjoy Tamarin.  However it is so much a part of our history in St. Barth…and the setting is spectacular.  We will visit this summer

----------


## amyb

The expanded garden setting, the ponds with hearts and blooming lavender water Lilly’s, priceless. What a wonderful venue.

Food is good too. MANU and staff welcoming you back. Nice.

----------


## cassidain

Maya's was a lightening rod for differences of opinion back in the day. it's only right that this "nouveau israeli cuisine" reincarnation be so as well  :cool:

----------


## cec1

> Maya's was a lightening rod for differences of opinion back in the day. it's only right that this "nouveau israeli cuisine" reincarnation be so as well



Funny!  And so true.  One issue that hasn't been addressed yet -- parking.  I wonder what the situation is?

----------


## Dennis

> Maya's was a lightening rod for differences of opinion back in the day. it's only right that this "nouveau israeli cuisine" reincarnation be so as well



My gut tells me that even the hardcore Maya's fan club will struggle with this incarnation.

----------


## amyb

Stella, in time, will develop its own fan base.

Too new to predict whether it will prove to be a hit or a miss.

----------


## JEK

Well, they have the best dinner view on the island, IMO!

----------


## amyb

John, nowadays my vote goes to Fouquets at the Carl Gustaf overlooking the Gustavia Harbor and the surrounding hillsides..

----------


## JEK

> John, nowadays my vote goes to Fouquet’s at the Carl Gustaf overlooking the Gustavia Harbor and the surrounding hillsides..



  Closed so long I had forgotten, but yes of course!

----------


## amyb

You have been away much too long. Fouquet’s is in its second year. Come back and give it a go!

----------


## Leon

Out of all Pascals ventures on the island what we liked the most was the shortlived Pacri and it was a partnership with his former Italian wife.

----------


## le_reve

> John, nowadays my vote goes to Fouquets at the Carl Gustaf overlooking the Gustavia Harbor and the surrounding hillsides..




+1.  Had sunset drinks there last week with friends, the view just cannot be beat. Watching the sun go down and the lights go on in the harbor, SXM and out to sea is magical.  Staff was very friendly and accommodating as well.  Drinks were delicious, albeit pricey - but not a surprise given the venue.

----------


## amyb

> Out of all Pascals ventures on the island we liked the shortlived Pacri the most and it was a partnership.




FLASHBACK
Could not agree more. There was something about those old Italian recipes from his grandmother that were magical. A nice team and sorry it went away. Then we liked the new MEAT AND POTATOES that emerged at the site. Alas, that too went away.

Good memories from the old days, Leon.

----------


## zin

We will not be going.

----------


## Leon

> FLASHBACK
> Could not agree more. There was something about those old Italian recipes from his grandmother that were magical. A nice team and sorry it went away. Then we liked the new MEAT AND POTATOES that emerged at the site. Alas, that too went away.
> 
> Good memories from the old days, Leon.



Yeah we miss meat and potatoes, their food was unique and there's nothing like that othe island.

----------


## MantyPam

> Out of all Pascals ventures on the island what we liked the most was the shortlived Pacri and it was a partnership with his former Italian wife.



We visited Pacri during our first trip to SBH. That meal remains a stand-out meal that we still speak of.  Fantastic Italian memories!

----------


## Leon

> Thank you Frank. We miss Maya's too and if Kevin's comments about Tamarin are correct we will also miss Tamarin.



We dined at Tamarin tonight and the food was great, much better than last summer. Service also was well run, especially considering that they had what looked like a few hundred guests. Manu was off but Manon ran things without a hitch it seemed. So, I don't know the source of Kevin's conclusion but it did not feel like any of Pascal's restaurants. Prices went up but not to the Sella's level

----------


## amyb

Leon, we agree. Food and service are better at beautiful Tamarin this year.

----------


## kent1994

We dined at Tamarin in February and had an excellent meal.

----------


## Max1030

This is so good to hear the good review on Tamarin, we had some hits and some big misses the past few years as far as plates, but like you said the beautiful garden and quiet ambiance always brought us back. It is a magical spot.

----------


## Dennis

The Francois Plantation post reminded of this recent rebrand.

Not much chatter lately.

Anyone been?

Even A & P who eat everywhere haven't opined.

----------


## davesmom

Hard pass on the new Maya's.  Had one meal at Tamarin in 18 or so years.   Have to say that it might have been the huge group of loud and obnoxious people that dampened our experience, but we have not been back.  I'll always be a "L'Esprit" girl and now very hot on the Eden Rock restaurant.  I have to admit, as much as I love Le Guanahani, I am quite disappointed in the dinner food..not really my style.  (We loved Philippe Masseglia..no comparison to what is there now..) Kind of reminds me of the menu of the new Maya's...maybe the those foods are just not what I come to SBH for...  But there are so many other restaurants, there is something for everyone!

----------

